# Lowes Riceland Rice Bran Oil



## zolveria (May 22, 2018)

24.00 DOLLARS FOR 3 GALLONS


----------



## Lin19687 (May 22, 2018)

Ok I would NOT have thought about looking at Lowes for this !
But I thought it causes more DOS then Olive?
And the feel is different ?


----------



## dixiedragon (May 22, 2018)

I use ricebran in every batch and I rarely get DOS.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 22, 2018)

I've never had DOS with Rice Bran, though I don't use it often.   I am switching away from Olive so may revisit Rice Bran as well as Sunflower.


----------



## RobynB (May 22, 2018)

I am on my second puchase of rice bran .  It has soaps beautifully & no DOS


----------



## earlene (May 22, 2018)

I have not had DOS in any of my soaps with RBO, not even with 100% RBO.

I would have never thought to look for any cooking oils at Lowe's.  I don't believe I have run across a Lowe's with a department that carries cooking oils.  I tend to wander around Home Improvement types of stores to get a feel for what they have and ideas for future projects.  Maybe I don't do that as often as I used to do, but still I would certainly remember seeing cooking oil in a Home Improvement store.  Where do they have it?  Near the Bar-B-Ques and Turkey Fryers  maybe?  I could see how that might be a logical place for large bottles of cooking oil.


----------



## cnm (May 22, 2018)

Is this what OP means?


----------



## zolveria (May 22, 2018)

LOWES HARDWARE STORE  turkey fry oil  and no i use it all the time and never have DOS.. but i use half half..  keep my numbers high in Oliec acid 35


----------



## Lin19687 (May 23, 2018)

I was not sure, I was searching old posts about it.  I think a few years ago some thought that it was what was causing the DOS in someo of their soaps.  
I looked at the Lowes website and sure enough it is there !

What is the FEEL difference compared to Olive?  I couldn't really find that answer before.


----------



## zolveria (May 23, 2018)

no difference Olive and Rice bran fall into same sap category.  you should try it.



Lin19687 said:


> I was not sure, I was searching old posts about it.  I think a few years ago some thought that it was what was causing the DOS in someo of their soaps.
> I looked at the Lowes website and sure enough it is there !
> 
> What is the FEEL difference compared to Olive?  I couldn't really find that answer before.


----------



## earlene (May 23, 2018)

Lin, I made some 100% RBO soap last year and I like it.  I am not at home to look at my notes, but in _this thread_, Steve85569 reported it was creamy like OO soaps.  That is what I remember, but as to anything else, I cannot recall without being near the soap to re-test or reading my notes.  I think I mentioned it here on the forum in passing once, but cannot find that post, if in fact, I posted.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 24, 2018)

@earlene Yes I saw those and read a bunch on other forums too (older threads though).
I just couldn't find anything that had more then a couple people that gave opinions on how it feels in a regular soap (not a 100%).

I may just buy some because of the price


----------



## lsg (May 24, 2018)

I use Ricland ricebran oil and love it.  I never have any problem with DOS using the Riceland brand.


----------



## amd (May 24, 2018)

Dude. Where was this last week when I ordered RBO with my CO and paid a ridiculous amount in shipping? Coincidentally the nearest Lowes to me is 40 miles and I go to that city once a month.


----------



## soaplady30 (May 24, 2018)

Golly, this is great news. I have used rice bran for years and years ago when the price of Olive went so high I ordered from Riceland. I have used it interchangeably with olive and my soaps are great. The shipping recently made it out of reach for me so I have my formula back to mostly olive from Sams and a small percentage of Rice bran from Columbus. I will be making my way to Lowes pronto. My basic recipe is five oils but rice bran/olive is the greater part. This could be favorable for my soaping budget.


----------



## soapmaker (May 25, 2018)

Sure hope it's in Canada! Thanks.


----------



## MKLonestar (May 26, 2018)

Thank you for letting us know. We have to go to Lowe's today for other items, so I will add this to our list. Such wonderful news.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 26, 2018)

WHO bought all the RBO at Woburn Lowes ???  Hmmmmmmm???


----------



## MKLonestar (May 26, 2018)

I just returned from my local Lowe's. It took the help of a store manager to track down where the RBO was located....high on a pallet in the back corner waiting for Thanksgiving. So, if you are not locating it in your local store by the fryers, have an employee check the computer system to see if they have it in stock and if so, have them check in the back storage area.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 26, 2018)

I did that and she couldn't find it, now it says there is 1 left.  Oh well.
I went to another store, says 20, only 3 out.  I took 2


----------



## zolveria (May 27, 2018)

I'm happy all are getting this deal


----------



## zolveria (May 27, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> WHO bought all the RBO at Woburn Lowes ???  Hmmmmmmm???


 LMAO THAT WAS MY FEAR WHEN I POSTED THIS.. BUT I SAID EH I MUST SHARE THIS FIND


----------



## Lin19687 (May 28, 2018)

Well, it is Memorial day weekend so it could have been cook out guys 
The exp was also 10-30-2018


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 1, 2018)

If you haven’t gone yet- go!
It’s on sale this week- 25% off
$18.50!!!!


----------



## Jessika Thompson (Jun 1, 2018)

I just went in and got some for another 25% off until June 6th on sale! A bit over $18.00 for 3 gallons.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 1, 2018)

Not all stores are on sale.  The closest one was regular price but the one a bit further was on sale


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 1, 2018)

what the heck!
ask them to price match so you dont have to drive further LOL

so the best buy date- so i certainly better soap with it before then, but once the soap is made- past that date does the risk of DOS increase?


----------



## telsey01 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sorry but what is DOS?


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 2, 2018)

@telsey01 https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-acronym-and-abbreviation-definition-thread.51841/


----------



## zolveria (Jun 2, 2018)

YALL DOING GREAT WITH THIS DEAL.. GONNA CHECK MINE AGAIN TO SEE IF I GET ANOTHER ON DISCOUNT


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 2, 2018)

Check online how many they have in stock.  I love this feature !

I am betting that they are looking to get rid of last years stock so they can order for 2018 Thanksgiving supplies


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 12, 2018)

*$12.33* now


----------



## MKLonestar (Jun 12, 2018)

I just picked up more of the Riceland RBO at Lowe's and brought up that I purchased 2 of them on Memorial Day weekend and what a bummer it was that I had to pay full price then. The gentleman was very nice and told me that I would return with the receipt, they will adjust it to the current sales price. So, if you have purchased any within the last 30 days, take in your receipt for a price adjustment to get the current sales price.


----------



## DigitalEnigma (Jun 13, 2018)

I picked up a box of RBO last week at Lowes in Washington.  The fellow there told me it was on sale because Lowes would no longer carry it once their supplies run out. 

The expiration date was 10/2018. Had me wondering how well the oil might keep after the expiration date, if left unopened.


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2018)

On the highway in Arkansas this past weekend, I saw a Riceland Foods truck and thought of this thread.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hmm, I sure hope this won't cause DOS. I am replacing my OO with it at about 12% So I think I am good.

It is Just too good a deal to pass up


----------



## Kari (Jun 14, 2018)

I've used this exact oil in all my soap at 20%. No DOS problems here.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 14, 2018)

Ah, screw it.  I'm gonna buy it.  If nothing else, I'll add it to my prepper food stock.   That's 92,000 Calories.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Jun 26, 2018)

I just stopped at Lowe’s to get this awesome deal on Rice Bran oil!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2018)

sethkaylyn said:


> View attachment 30902
> 
> I just stopped at Lowe’s to get this awesome deal on Rice Bran oil!



I got it for 6 and some change from mine.   Still a great deal at 12.00


----------



## sethkaylyn (Jun 26, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I got it for 6 and some change from mine.   Still a great deal at 12.00



I always use lard and OO in my recipe. I’ve never tried RBO. I did some research in the forum and realized I need to get some to try.


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2018)

Guess it depends on where you live.  Here in Illinois, and in neighboring Iowa stores it's 75% off at $6.16.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Jun 26, 2018)

earlene said:


> Guess it depends on where you live.  Here in Illinois, and in neighboring Iowa stores it's 75% off at $6.16.
> 
> View attachment 30903



Wow! That’s crazy   My expiration date is November 2018


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 27, 2018)

sethkaylyn said:


> I always use lard and OO in my recipe. I’ve never tried RBO. I did some research in the forum and realized I need to get some to try.



I too use lard and OO but switching due to the cost of OO going up, up, up lately.


----------

